# Ausgabe "asXML" mit Jdom



## Samson_Miller (29. Nov 2006)

Ich möchte gerne ein Element so ausgeben wie es auch in der xml Datei drin ist. Ich habe gesehen das ist bei dom4j eine Methode "asXML" gibt, die sowas macht, aber ich arbeite mit jdom, gibt es da auch sowas?


----------



## byte (29. Nov 2006)

XMLOutputter.outputString(Element)


----------



## Samson_Miller (29. Nov 2006)

super Tipp, besten Dank


----------

